
We Compared Bitcoin Adoption Rates 2020 vs. 2017 – Are Boomers Waking Up? - kensavage
https://thetokenist.io/bitcoin-survey-2017-vs-2020/
======
SiaMohajer
Pretty crazy results, also a super bullish signal with Tutor + recent JP
morgan banking news

------
tfries
I suppose it’s like how many millennials will never have cable. There’s
definitely a cultural distinction between Boomers and Millennials that’s
playing out in a number of ways and this is probably another indication of
that trend

------
okaydokay1
Good news for BTC, although not altogether surprising given the current state
of affairs. Interesting that people opt for BTC over real estate.

Overall nice study, would like to see the same conducted on a state by state
basis in the US only.

